# Works attaining age 50 during 2016



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's some of the compositions whose year of completion is attributed to 1966.

Havergal Brian issued his Symphony No.25, whilst Roger Sessions did his 6th symphony and Benjamin Frankel offered us his 4th.

In '66, both Bernd Alois Zimmermann and Gyorgy Ligeti gave us a Cell Concerto.

While a "Passion and Death of Our Lord Jesus Christ According to Luke" was let loose by Krzysztof Penderecki, we got an "Oresteia" out of Iannis Xenakis.

Interestingly, both Roberto Gerhard and Toru Takemitsu adapted material from one of their film scores into a subsequent concert work. Portions of *This Sporting Life* (1963) became "Epithalamion" in 1966, and "The Dorian Horizon" utilizes passages from *Woman in the Dunes* (1964).

Maurice Ohana created his "S" series of works, with "Synaxis" being one of his earliest in this sequence.

Giacinto Scelsi purportedly finished "Uaxuctum" & "Ohoi" & "Ko-Lho".

Isang Yun uttered "Reak". 

These are some of the '66 works in my music collection.

Feel free to add other such examples to this thread.
There's no doubt many more by other composers whose music I don't collect.
Perhaps one of your faves was born in 1966?

Happy 50th Anniversary to all these works which have witnessed a half-century!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

After checking the composition dates three of the 'older guard' produced works which I personally like:

Shostakovich - Cello Concerto no.2 and String Quartet no.11
Walton - Missa Brevis
Stravinsky - Requiem Candles

Berio also composed his Sequenza V for solo trombone - just one part of a great ongoing series.

In addition to Ligeti's Cello Concerto he gave us _Lux Aeterna_ that year.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Swedish MIC tell that 278 works (including some collections) where published/composed in 1966, I think that the only one's that has had any wider international recognition is Allan Pettersson's Sixth and seventh symphonies. (Even if he had lived in Sweden for more then 20 years I'm reluctant to count Eduard Tubin's Eight Symphony)

/ptr


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, ptr.

I think you forgot to mention Erland von Koch's *Ritmi*, the 1966 orchestral movement which concludes von Koch's so-called _Impulsi Trilogy_.

I have *Ritmi* on this Swedish Society Discofil album:


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

One of my 1966 favorites: Steve Reich, "Come Out"


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Warren Benson - The solitary dancer
Jean Barraque - Chant apres chant


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Herrmann's score to Fahrenheit 451. I love the quote from Truffaut about Stockhausen and Boulez.

From Wikipedia..

"According to an introduction by Ray Bradbury, to a CD of a rerecording of the film score by William Stromberg conducting the Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Bradbury had suggested Bernard Herrmann to Truffaut. Bradbury had visited the set of Torn Curtain, meeting Alfred Hitchcock and Herrmann. When Truffaut contacted Bradbury for a conference about his book, Bradbury recommended Herrmann, as Bradbury knew Truffaut had written a detailed book about Hitchcock.[20] When Herrmann asked Truffaut why he was chosen over modern composers, such as the director's friends Pierre Boulez or Karlheinz Stockhausen, the director replied that "They'll give me music of the twentieth century but you'll give me music of the twenty first!"[21] Herrmann used a score of only string instruments, harp, xylophone, vibraphone, marimba and glockenspiel. As with Torn Curtain, Herrmann refused the studio's request to do a title song."


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2016)

Not major works on their own, but Brian Ferneyhough completed his _Coloratura_, _Sonata For Two Pianos_, _Epigrams_, and _Two Marian Motets_, foreshadowing not only the rise of the new complexity school but perhaps also the rise of the contemporary era, with the spectralists rising only a few short years later.

Zimmermann completed not only his cello concerto, but his _Musique Pour Les Soupers Du Roi Ubu_.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Alfacharger said:


> Herrmann's score to Fahrenheit 451. I love the quote from Truffaut about Stockhausen and Boulez.
> 
> From Wikipedia..
> 
> "According to an introduction by Ray Bradbury, to a CD of a rerecording of the film score by William Stromberg conducting the Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Bradbury had suggested Bernard Herrmann to Truffaut. Bradbury had visited the set of Torn Curtain, meeting Alfred Hitchcock and Herrmann. When Truffaut contacted Bradbury for a conference about his book, Bradbury recommended Herrmann, as Bradbury knew Truffaut had written a detailed book about Hitchcock.[20] When Herrmann asked Truffaut why he was chosen over modern composers, such as the director's friends Pierre Boulez or Karlheinz Stockhausen, the director replied that "They'll give me music of the twentieth century but you'll give me music of the twenty first!"[21] Herrmann used a score of only string instruments, harp, xylophone, vibraphone, marimba and glockenspiel. As with Torn Curtain, Herrmann refused the studio's request to do a title song."


:wave::tiphat:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Benjamin Britten - The Burning Fiery Furnace
William Mathias - Symphony #1
Malcolm Arnold - Four Cornish Dances
Samuel Barber - Anthony and Cleopatra


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

Ives' Fourth Symphony turns 100.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

1966 saw the first string quartets of both Glass and Schnittke, Rodrigo's Concierto Madrigal, Martin's cello concerto, and Sessions's 6 Pieces for solo cello.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Had to check the date for Paul Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis, which I think is one of the greatest works of the 20th Century. For those who haven't heard it, it's a very melodic piano suite -- modern tonality but always done at the service of easy to enjoy beauty. It was done in 1942.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

A concert band work that is now part of the standard repertoire is the _Variation on a Korean Folk Song_ by John Barnes Chance:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Prodromides said:


> I think you forgot to mention Erland von Koch's *Ritmi*, the 1966 orchestral movement which concludes von Koch's so-called _Impulsi Trilogy_.


I included von Koch in the other "278", did not think he was as well known/acclaimed as Pettersson internationally. von Koch was seen as part of the conservative (not progressive) part of the Swedish musical establishment post WW2, he often wrote that he felt quite stigmatized by those in high (controlling) positions of this establishment (read; the circle around K-B Blomdahl) for being a traditionalist.

FWIW; There is a lot of "fun" music among the 278 that I did not mention, but mot of it has never had any commercial recording.

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2016)

We got the first string quartet from Gloria Coates.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

After one glance at the works listed in this thread can there be any denying the vast spectrum of music created in the 20th century? And that's just one year / one genre. As much as I want to live in a better future, it truly was an exciting time to be alive.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

1966 was a yardstick year for rock as well, as many established bands and artists began to broaden their horizons while newcomers who entered the studio included Cream, Love, Jefferson Airplane, The Jimi Hendrix Experience, The Doors, The Mothers of Invention, The Velvet Underground, The Move...


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Seems like the Ligeti concerto is the best we got.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

ptr said:


> I included von Koch in the other "278", did not think he was as well known/acclaimed as Pettersson internationally... FWIW; There is a lot of "fun" music among the 278 that I did not mention, but mot of it has never had any commercial recording.
> /ptr


Hi, ptr.

Does that 278 (i.e. compositions in Sweden during 1966) include Lars Johan Werle's music for Ingmar Bergman's '66 film *Persona*?
I'm simply curious as to whether _Svensk Filmindustri_ required the music to be published prior to its recording in the studio for the film.
If Werle's manuscript for *Persona* exists intact via a publisher, then the possibility exists that Werle's score can be rented or bought for a newer recording (if some enterprising record label or producer would ever consider doing a new recording of *Persona* and *Hour of the Wolf* plus others, etc.)


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Seems like the Ligeti concerto is the best we got.


I don't think so.

I'd rather listen to Gerhard's "Epithalamion" or Scelsi's "Uaxuctum" than Ligeti's concerto.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

nathanb said:


> Not major works on their own, but Brian Ferneyhough completed his _Coloratura_, _Sonata For Two Pianos_, _Epigrams_, and _Two Marian Motets_, foreshadowing not only the rise of the new complexity school but perhaps also the rise of the contemporary era, with the spectralists rising only a few short years later.
> 
> Zimmermann completed not only his cello concerto, but his _Musique Pour Les Soupers Du Roi Ubu_.


That's fine, nathanb. A work does not have to be considered 'major' in order to celebrate its Big 5-0. 
Keep on postin' works from 1966 regardless of their status in posterity.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

regenmusic said:


> Had to check the date for Paul Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis, which I think is one of the greatest works of the 20th Century. For those who haven't heard it, it's a very melodic piano suite -- modern tonality but always done at the service of easy to enjoy beauty. It was done in 1942.


Remember, regenmusic, that this thread is not about music you love but rather music attaining 50 years.
If "Ludus Tonalis" was done in 1942, it celebrated its 50th during 1992.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Penderecki's De Natura Sonoris is from 1966.

Henze's opera _The Bassarids_ also premiered in 1966.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Arvo Pärt completed his second symphony and his cello concerto Pro et Contra.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Prodromides said:


> Does that 278 (i.e. compositions in Sweden during 1966) include Lars Johan Werle's music for Ingmar Bergman's '66 film *Persona*?
> I'm simply curious as to whether _Svensk Filmindustri_ required the music to be published prior to its recording in the studio for the film.
> If Werle's manuscript for *Persona* exists intact via a publisher, then the possibility exists that Werle's score can be rented or bought for a newer recording (if some enterprising record label or producer would ever consider doing a new recording of *Persona* and *Hour of the Wolf* plus others, etc.)


Seems like they are available; Swedish MIC lists both scores. The Persona Sound Track don't have a year listing so it was not part of my initial "278"!



> *Werle, Lars Johan *
> Titel:
> *Persona : [filmmusik] *
> Besättning:
> ...





> *Werle, Lars Johan*
> Titel:
> *Vargtimmen. Musik till I Bergmans film *
> Komp år:
> ...


Swedish MIC is listed as publisher for both.

/ptr


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

In 1966, Ives' 4th Symphony won the Grammy Award for Best Classical Contemporary Composition (written earlier, but premiered in 1965).

Leslie Bassett's _Variations for Orchestra_ won the Pulitzer Prize for Music that year (but written in 1963 and premiered in US in 1965).

Leon Kirchner won the Pulitzer the next year for his 3rd String Quartet, which was actually written in 1966.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

1966 doesn't appear to have produced as many milestone works as its adjacent years. Looking up composers' output during the mid 1960s, 1966 is a relative lull compared to 1965, 1967 and 1968.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

1966 gave us Shostakovich's 2nd Cello Concerto, one of my favorites in the genre.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

. . . and 1966 brought us the second album from P.D.Q. Bach featuring Peter Schickele's "Unbegun" Symphony which surely almost rivals his previous efforts.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm also fond of Shosty's 2nd CC. It's a really distinctive piece in his oeuvre.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

ptr said:


> Seems like they are available; Swedish MIC lists both scores. The Persona Sound Track don't have a year listing so it was not part of my initial "278"!
> Swedish MIC[/URL] is listed as publisher for both.
> /ptr


Thanks for verifying this info, ptr!

Interesting that Werle's manuscripts have been apparently laying around for almost 50 years without any evidence of an interest in a new recording of them.
I daresay these have probably not been consulted since the actual studio recording sessions when Bergman's films were 'new'.

[plus I might be one of the first film music fans to learn that these scores remain in archive  ]


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Prodromides said:


> Thanks for verifying this info, ptr!
> 
> Interesting that Werle's manuscripts have been apparently laying around for almost 50 years without any evidence of an interest in a new recording of them.
> I daresay these have probably not been consulted since the actual studio recording sessions when Bergman's films were 'new'.
> ...


Possible quite true! Very little of Werle's music has been recorded on the whole, mostly vocal (choir) works, so the fact that none of his film music is available seem quite obvious to me (but I agree that it is quite unfortunate!)

I think that the only Bergman associated composer that has had any wider exposure of his film music is Erik Nordgren (on Marco Polo), maybe its time for the Bergman fan-club to suggest that it is time for them to do more volumes with music from his films?

/ptr


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

Released in 1967 but recorded in Oct 1966


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Happy 50th anniversary to Nono's A floresta è jovem e cheja de vida!

Realizing that by chance. I have just played my old LP










Luigi, you are still "jovem e chejo de vida" indeed!


----------

